# Cutting out large letters



## RodLloyd (Nov 1, 2004)

I need to make some signs and want to cut individual letters about 1/4 thick, 8" tall and attach to my sign.

I havemade one test letter pattern and cut 1/4 ply to make my letter using a 3/8" flush trim bit, but get a raggy cut from the grain in places. 

Are there any large letter patterns out there [bigger that the 2-1/2" jig] as making my own will take hours just for one size, and what material is suggested [ply or what]

I am not looking to rout out the letters from a solid board

Rod


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

For large letters you can look at a home center to see if they have house numbers and lettering in the size you need.

Another thought is to use a pantograph to enlarge what you have now.

For your material sandwich the finished piece inbetween other pieces or use tape to cover the piece.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

RodLloyd said:


> I need to make some signs and want to cut individual letters about 1/4 thick, 8" tall and attach to my sign.
> 
> I havemade one test letter pattern and cut 1/4 ply to make my letter using a 3/8" flush trim bit, but get a raggy cut from the grain in places.
> 
> ...


 Just a couple of thoughts...... If the raggy edge is not too bad a little sanding will fix it. Now if you are going for 8" high letters I'm guessing that you want the sign seen from a distance. If this is the case how does the letter look when you are 10' away? If you ever look at those nice routed signs that people hang up they don't look so good close up.

I don't know of anywhere they sell large templates or letters but if you are into making your own I would start with your computer. If you have a drawing program that allow you to size the letters and to just use the outline (saves ink/toner) and print up your own "templates". A little spray adhesive and on to the wood........

I'll try and attach a 8" high "A". I don't know how much help this is but I thought I'd give a shot.

Ed


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Try using you computer to make your templates in a word processor or a graphic program.


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

*Sign letters*

I woodburned these signs using letters that I created in Microsoft Word. For larger letters I use those stencil letter packs you can buy in different sizes at craft stores or Office Max. 

g-man


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

RodLloyd said:


> I need to make some signs and want to cut individual letters about 1/4 thick, 8" tall and attach to my sign.
> 
> I havemade one test letter pattern and cut 1/4 ply to make my letter using a 3/8" flush trim bit, but get a raggy cut from the grain in places.
> 
> ...


 Have any of these posts helped or would you like to get some more ideas in a different direction?

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You might try using a solid wood as opposed to plywood. That should cut down on the "fuzz effect" you are getting with your router. You might try one of the big craft store chain's like JoAnn's or Michael's for basswood. They also have a large selection of wheels, clothing pegs and other wooden dodads for less than most woodworking specialty stores. Note: I checked today and JoAnn's has 6" x 3/4" thich wooden letters for $2.50 each. These have an ogee bevel and numbers are also available.


----------

